# Pectin Haze Question



## djrockinsteve (Mar 31, 2011)

from p2v7guy (Moved From Blog)

1. I have questions re potential pectin haze in White Wine from clarified fresh juice after fining and cold stabilizing. Started about 4 Oct 2010, French Columbard and Sauvignon Blanc 23L each. No MF attempted. Fined hazey wine with Bentonite, Keiselsol & Chitosan 28 Nov. Cold stabilized in cool garage at about 10C til 25 mar 2011. Both wines now very clear. Tested 100ml each for heat stability...2hrs at 80C. then cooled. No sign of any protein haze Tested for pectin haze potential...50ml wine in 150ml methyl hydrate....both wines immediately show cloudy clumps. Too late for pectic enzyme addition. Question:Will filtering benefit wine by removing pectin? Should I bottle and just not worry about haze potential? Storage (BR closet) not cool all summer but consumption won't be more than 1 yr.


----------



## Sirs (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds like he's gonna drink himself if so I'd not worry about it it shouldn't change the taste unless he's like some of us thats anal about things


----------



## Sirs (Mar 31, 2011)

hey don't go by me I drink cloudy wine all the time lol


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 31, 2011)

Why do you say, "too late for pectic enzyme addition"? Have you done something to the wine that would keep the enzyme for working? I've added it post fermentation with positive results.


----------



## JasonH (Apr 1, 2011)

I have also added post-fermentation and it works like a charm. You can tell the difference almost overnight.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 13, 2011)

How much pectin enzyme do you add for 5 gallons of finished wine? I suspect pectin haze in some cranberry Skeeter pee that just finished. I know cranberrys have alot of pectin, don't know about the concentrate I used (Welch's).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2011)

I use 3-4 drops per gallon. For a 6 gallon bucket I will add 21 drops. Some folks use the powder I think it's a 1/4 teaspoon but not positive. It should say on the package.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

REDBOATNY said:


> How much pectin enzyme do you add for 5 gallons of finished wine? I suspect pectin haze in some cranberry Skeeter pee that just finished. I know cranberrys have alot of pectin, don't know about the concentrate I used (Welch's).



What do you instructions say on the bottle. I have a super pectin enzyme you only use 2-5 drops per 6 gallons.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2011)

My bottle does not say instructions. I was taught 3-4 per gallon. There are different strengths though.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 13, 2011)

well on my bottle of pectic enzyme (powder) from LD Carlson's it says to use 1/2 tsp/U.S. gallon of juice, or 1/10 tsp/lb. of fruit, one hour before start of fermentation. I added mine after fermentation and it worked really good


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Sirs, your's is a powder and Steve and I are using two different types of liquid. This is what I am using.

Zymo-Clear, liquid pectic enzyme, 1 oz dropper bottle ( 
Price per Unit (piece): $10.94 

Zymo-Clear, liquid pectic enzyme, 1 oz dropper bottle (30 mL). It improves juice yield and provides faster and more compact settling of juices as well as improved filterability.

2-5mL per ton of grapes


----------



## Sirs (Apr 14, 2011)

I know duh I got the bottle here I know it's powder LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I know duh I got the bottle here I know it's powder LOL



Yes but is it mtoto powder or Odorzout Makusudi zote powder?


----------

